

Ask HN: Where do you print brochures? - Flemlord

We're going to a conference and need to print brochures. Can anybody recommend a good printer? We've used OvernightPrints.com for our business cards and they're great, but they can't print 11x17 brochures.
======
Flemlord
Wow. Not a big brochure-printing crowd. I ended up going with PSPrint.com,
mainly because they have an option for overnighting a proof.

~~~
Flemlord
And they did a great job. The brochures look great and they arrived ahead of
schedule.

